
How big is SnapChat? (spoiler: very) - dumbfounder
https://photoworld.com/how-big-is-snapchat/
======
yefim
Where is that rate coming from? Has Snapchat published any stats recently?

~~~
taternuts
They list their source as this: [http://www.businessinsider.com/a-primer-on-
snapchat-and-its-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/a-primer-on-snapchat-and-
its-demographics-2014-7?IR=T)

